# Blutweiderich aussäen



## Pammler (25. Juni 2010)

Wann und wie bringe ich meinen Blutweiderichsamen aus?
Wie ist das jetzt noch möglich, oder muß ich bis zum Winter warten?
Hat jemand Wissen darüber oder Erfahrung? Tante G weiß da nicht soviel


----------



## Buffo Buffo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Torsten, 
ich habe dazu folgenden gefunden:

_Auch eine Aussaat direkt im Freiland ab August ist möglich, da die Samen sehr leicht keimen. Sie sollten aber nicht mit Erde bedeckt werden, denn der Blutweiderich ist ein Lichtkeimer. 
Der Standort sollte feucht und sonnig – halbschattig sein. Optimal gedeiht der Blutweiderich an einem Gewässer oder Teich. In der Pflege ist die Pflanze sehr anspruchslos. Der Boden sollte aber nahrhaft sein.

Die Aussaat erfolgt im Spätsommer oder im Frühjahr direkt ins Freie. Blutweiderichsamen keimt besser, wenn er eine Kälteeinwirkung, wie z.B. den Winter hinter sich hat. Die Samen müssen sehr feucht gehalten werden.

Direktaussaat am Standort / März-April oder Spätsommer_
Quelle
Bei mir sät er sich selbst aus und wächst überall im Garten an den unmöglichsten Stellen!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hi Torsten,

Stecklinge sind beim Blutweiderich auch problemlos möglich

MfG Frank


----------



## Pammler (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Danke, dann warte ich noch ein bissel.


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Frank.

Kannst Du zu der Stecklingsmethode mehr sagen? Aus eigener Erfahrung?
Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es ja ganz allgemein gesagt Weichholzstecklinge, halbreife Stecklinge, Steckhölzer...
Wann muss man da ran und wie gehts damit weiter?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hi Annett,

am bestem nichtblühende Triebe abschneiden und ins nasses Substrat stecken (am besten hat es bei mir immer beim Schnitt am leicht verholzenden Stengel geklappt). Wuchsen so bisher fast immer an - bei weichen grünen oder stark verholzten Stengeln gab es deutlich mehr Ausfälle. Blütenstengel mit ausgeschnittenem Blütenstand wurzelten so viel ich noch weiß aber auch zum Teil. Kann man ja mehrere Stecklingsarten  ausprobieren da der __ Weiderich ja sehr schnittverträglich ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (28. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Frank.

Vielen Dank, ich werd das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Piddel (21. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Frank,
möchte gern deinen Tip mit den Stecklingen ausprobieren weil mein Blutweiderich so schön ist. Aber bei mir sind an allen Trieben auch Blüten vorhanden.     Funktioniert es auch mit einem blühenden Trieb ?

Danke + Gruß
Peter


----------



## Annett (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Peter.

Bei mir kommen unterhalb der Blüten an den Stegeln kleinere Austriebe raus. Diese halte ich für geeignet und man bringt sich so nicht um die Blüten/Samen...


----------



## Piddel (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hi Annett,
hab ich jetzt auch entdeckt und die kleinen Triebe einfach in einen Blumentopf/Erde stecken ?

 - bin nicht so gärtnerisch begabt

Grüße Peter


----------



## Annett (24. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hallo Peter.

Ich habe Aussaatschalen mit Wasserpflanzensamen draußen im Halbschatten stehen. Diese sind (eigentlich) immer feucht, sodass auch Stecklinge angehen müßten. Dort steckt mein EINER Blutweiderich-Steckling. 
Wenn Du nur einzelne Töpfchen hast, kannst Du auch mal einen Versuch mit einer Folie oben drüber machen. Ich verwende dafür immer billige Gefrierbeutel, welche ich "kopfüber" über den Topf ziehe. Unter der gespannten Luft gehen beispielsweise Rosenstecklinge meist gut an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Blutweiderich aussäen*

Hi,

für ne Stecklingsvermehrung wirds nun aber zu spät. Es wird ja Herbst und die Wachstumsphase geht zu Ende. Heißt, werden eventuell keine Wurzeln mehr gebildet

MfG Frank


----------

